# Get off my lawn!



## Dretagoto

Hi folks

There is in English an idiom, *Get off (of) my lawn!*, (and on occasion *You kids get off my lawn!*). It dates to the mid-20th century, and at first was literal, when (elderly) homeowners would shout at (by context disrespectful) young people not to walk on their carefully manicured and cared-for grass, at a time when a well cared for lawn was a point of pride and a (relatively newly acquired) sign of prosperity.

It is now used ironically to show that the speaker is cognisant of the fact that they have expressed an opinion or exhibited a behaviour which makes them appear archaic, old-fashioned or out of touch.

My question is if there is a similar expression (or expressions) in Spanish to convey the same idea? And also if one were to translate this to Spanish, how would one do so?

Gracias de antemano.

Mis intentos:

_¡Quitate de mi césped!
¡Salte del pasto!_


----------



## VIXXXTOR

La traducción literal más idiomática (en España) sería "¡Fuera de mi césped!"
De momento no se me ocurre un modismo equivalente en español; lo pensaré.
Por cierto, el pasto es la hierba que come el ganado, no la que crece en un jardín.


----------



## Dretagoto

VIXXXTOR said:


> Por cierto, el pasto es la hierba que come el ganado, no la que crece en un jardín.



Gracias por el matiz, VIXXXTOR.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Quizá se podría traducir por una frase del estilo de: "¡Le prohíbo que transite por mi propiedad!", pero pronunciado con un tono soberbio y acompañado de una gesticulación exagerada. Se me ocurre esto porque lo visualizo como si fuera una escena de una película y podría funcionar; ahora bien, en un texto escrito probablemente no resulte suficientemente expresivo.


----------



## Magazine

Mucho menos elegante:

¡Hacer puñetas de mi jardín!


----------



## Dretagoto

Espero que habrán más opciones, pero muchas gracias a los dos.



Magazine said:


> Mucho menos elegante:
> 
> ¡Hacer puñetas de mi jardín!



No estoy familiarizado con "_hacer puñetas_"; ¿en inglés la expresión sería algo como "_get the hell out of my garden_"?


----------



## Magazine

Dretagoto said:


> No estoy familiarizado con "_hacer puñetas_"; ¿en inglés la expresión sería algo como "_get the hell out of my garden_"?



La frase completa es "iros a hacer puñetas" go to hell, get the heck out of my garden...it depends on the context, also leave me alone.

(i*r*os debería ser "i*d*os", eso lo dirán algunos, pero es tan extendido que ya se acepta en la RAE  )



> La forma más recomendable en la lengua culta para la 2.a persona del plural del imperativo de irse sigue siendo hoy *idos*. No obstante, dada la extensión de la variante *iros* incluso entre hablantes cultos, se puede considerar válido su uso.



Mira:




> *Mandar a hacer puñetas* a alguien es una expresión que se utiliza cuando quieres deshacerte de alguien que te es molesto y deseas que se marche, dejándote en paz.


----------



## Dretagoto

Mil gracias, Magazine. Creo que una buena traducción en inglés británico sería "sod off!"


----------



## Orejapico

Hello,
As per your depiction and some examples I found on the web, it seems that the real meaning is really far from the first idea you get when you read it (as a Spanish speaker, I mean). Can you please confirm that the example I linked represents accurately what you mean?
If so, I'd think on some very informal expressions (to use carefully as the ones you address to might get offended as they could think that you're underrating their knowledge or aptitudes):

-_* Aparta, que no sabes.
- Quita, que ya lo hago yo.
- Deja que se ocupe alguien que sabe de esto*_ => in this specific case, with _alguien que sabe de esto_ you're referring to yourself.

Regards.


----------



## Dretagoto

Orejapico said:


> Hello,
> As per your depiction and some examples I found on the web, it seems that the real meaning is really far from the first idea you get when you read it (as a Spanish speaker, I mean). Can you please confirm that the example I linked represents accurately what you mean?



It's not inaccurate - it is a long time since the expression literally meant to get off of the lawn - but it doesn't really capture the idea well. (Though this post in particular on that page makes a crucial point: _"I think it's important to note that there's an implication of self-deprecating humour when someone deliberately likens himself to a grumpy old man. While the crankiness is probably genuine, it's being played as a joke.")
_
However, it's not just used in terms of someone being irritated by being told something they already know. The most common use is simply as a jocular way to acknowledge either saying something that might be expected of an older person like that, or general crankiness.
_


Orejapico said:



			-* Aparta, que no sabes.
- Quita, que ya lo hago yo.
- Deja que se ocupe alguien que sabe de esto* => in this specific case, with alguien que sabe de esto you're referring to yourself.

Regards.
		
Click to expand...

_
Thank you for those expressions. I believe I understand the sense of them, and certainly they seem to convey the frustration of someone watching someone else failing to do well something they know how to do, but they don't fit with what "_get off my lawn_" expresses. (But I do appreciate your effort to help me).


----------



## catrina

Considerando lo que dices de alguien que está expresando algo arcaico, se me ocurre como opción:

"En mis tiempos..."

o cuando uno quiere decirle a alguien que algo ya no se usa:

"Eso sería en tus tiempos"

También en la misma línea de pensamiento: "Eso es de los tiempos de Matusalén"

Lo que no entendí, disculpa la ignorancia, es la parte que dices 'cognisant'

¿Quieres decir que por ejemplo yo expreso una opinión arcaica y estoy consciente de ello?


----------



## Dretagoto

catrina said:


> "En mis tiempos..."
> 
> También en la misma línea de pensamiento: "Eso es de los tiempos de Matusalén"



No exactamente. Creo que quizás no debería haber usado la palabra "arcaico" en mi aporte original.

En inglés, esos serían: "_in my day_" o "_I remember when all this was fields_". 



catrina said:


> Lo que no entendí, disculpa la ignorancia, es la parte que dices 'cognisant'
> 
> ¿Quieres decir que por ejemplo yo expreso una opinión arcaica y estoy consciente de ello?



Así es. La persona está consciente de que se comporta como ... la expresión en inglés es "grumpy old man". (En español ¿viejo cascarrabias? o ¿anciano gruñón?)


----------



## catrina

Dretagoto said:


> No exactamente. Creo que quizás no debería haber usado la palabra "arcaico" en mi aporte original.
> 
> En inglés, esos serían: "_in my day_" o "_I remember when all this was fields_".
> 
> 
> 
> Así es. La persona está consciente de que se comporta como ... la expresión en inglés es "grumpy old man". (En español ¿viejo cascarrabias? o ¿anciano gruñón?)



ah OK, deja pienso!


----------



## Dretagoto

catrina said:


> ah OK, deja pienso!



Claro. Gracias.


----------



## Orejapico

> The most common use is simply as a jocular way to acknowledge either saying something that might be expected of an older person like that, or general crankiness.



I think I get the idea. As if an old man -or maybe not that old, but with an extensive experience in their field- says something that makes him to look out-of-date, but he does it purposely. Not just because it's his natural way of speaking, but he does it in order to look really old (maybe older than he really is). Am I right?

However, I think it would be helpful if you could provide an example.


----------



## Dretagoto

Orejapico said:


> I think I get the idea. As if an old man -or maybe not that old, but with an extensive experience in their field- says something that makes him to look out-of-date, but he does it purposely. Not just because it's his natural way of speaking, but he does it in order to look really old (maybe older than he really is). Am I right?
> 
> However, I think it would be helpful if you could provide an example.



I'm trying to think of a good way to illustrate this, but I confess I'm struggling. It's difficult because it's so common in English!  Déjame pensar en ello.

But you seem to misunderstand something, and if that is my fault for not explaining clearly then my apologies. But it is not the thing that makes the person sound like an older, grumpy person that is said in this way deliberately. Typically, a person says something in earnest, becomes aware that it is something that a person from an older generation would say, betrays them as being older than they would like to admit/consider themself as being, or becomes conscience of the fact they sound grumpy and/or irritable, and _then_ jokes "_and you kids can get off my lawn!_" And using this expression indicates that self-awareness and pokes fun at his or herself.


----------



## chileno

Wouldn't "dejen de molestar" be it?


----------



## catrina

Creo que quedaría algo como:

Y sí, fui compañero de banca de Nabudoconosor

En México diríamos:

Y sí, fuí compañero de banca de Chabelo

Y sí, soy el hermano mayor de Chabelo

Y sí, me crié viendo televisión en blanco y negro

O alguna otra frase similar 

¿te sirve?


----------



## chileno

catrina said:


> Creo que quedaría algo como:
> 
> Y sí, fui compañero de banca de Nabudoconosor
> 
> En México diríamos:
> 
> Y sí, fuí compañero de banca de Chabelo
> 
> Y sí, soy el hermano mayor de Chabelo
> 
> Y sí, me crié viendo televisión en blanco y negro
> 
> O alguna otra frase similar
> 
> ¿te sirve?



No creo, porque eso se dice casi siempre en forma de chiste, que en este caso no viene porque el viejo se molesta...


----------



## auno trovago

?  vayanse escuincles! ?


----------



## Dretagoto

catrina said:


> Creo que quedaría algo como:
> 
> Y sí, fui compañero de banca de Nabudoconosor
> 
> En México diríamos:
> 
> Y sí, fuí compañero de banca de Chabelo
> 
> Y sí, soy el hermano mayor de Chabelo
> 
> Y sí, me crié viendo televisión en blanco y negro
> 
> O alguna otra frase similar
> 
> ¿te sirve?



Mil gracias, Catrina.

Si bien creo que estos carecen del mismo matiz, tus sugerencias ciertamente servirían en muchas de las situaciones en las que se usa "get off my lawn": a pesar de que la expresión deriva de una persona que se molestó, hoy en día se usa en una manera humorística y auto-despectiva.


----------



## catrina

Dretagoto said:


> Mil gracias, Catrina.
> 
> Si bien creo que estos carecen del mismo matiz, tus sugerencias ciertamente servirían en muchas de las situaciones en las que se usa "get off my lawn": a pesar de que la expresión deriva de una persona que se molestó, hoy en día se usa en una manera humorística y auto-despectiva.



ah! estas que te puse me parecieron humorísticas y que se burlan de uno mismo, como diciendo "sí, soné como viejito"

qué interesante y frustrante no entender el matiz, jejejeje


----------



## Dretagoto

Sí, "get off my lawn" es una expresión que se usa cuando quieres burlarte de ti mismo.

Aunque no solo se trata de parecerse viejo, la tiene el matiz de aparecer como un viejo malhumorado (o a veces la tiene ese matiz, no es siempre el caso). (As an aside, how do you say that a word or expression has a nuance in Spanish? Tener? Llevar? Something else entirely? )

¿Pero entonces creo que, en México al menos, no hay un equivalente cercano?


----------



## Cenzontle

After you find an equivalent in Spanish,
does anyone know an equivalent expression in American English?


----------



## Dretagoto

Cenzontle said:


> After you find an equivalent in Spanish,
> does anyone know an equivalent expression in American English?



An American English equivalent for an American English expression? OK, I'll get right on that...


----------



## catrina

Creo que tiene:

tiene un matiz 

el matiz que tiene

hay un matiz de tristeza en sus palabras

Yo creo que sí hay un equivalente en español y en mexicano de get off... nomás hay que buscarle otro poquito


----------



## Dretagoto

catrina said:


> Creo que tiene:
> 
> tiene un matiz
> 
> el matiz que tiene
> 
> hay un matiz de tristeza en sus palabraso



Gracias de nuevo, catrina. Lo agradezco.


----------



## catrina

Dretagoto said:


> Gracias de nuevo, catrina. Lo agradezco.


----------



## Elcanario

Se me ocurre un conjunto de dos expresiones:
En mi época|mis tiempos se hacían las cosas mejor que ahora. ¡A cascarla a Ampuero!
De la primera expresión existe una versión más graciosa e irónica debido a su deliberada incongruencia.
Antes se hacían las cosas mejor que antaño.
Un saludo


----------



## Dretagoto

Elcanario said:


> Se me ocurre un conjunto de dos expresiones:
> En mi época|mis tiempos se hacían las cosas mejor que ahora. ¡A cascarla a Ampuero!
> De la primera expresión existe una versión más graciosa e irónica debido a su deliberada incongruencia.
> Antes se hacían las cosas mejor que antaño.
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias, Elcanario. Pero, ¿puedes explicarme la frase _¡A cascarla a Ampuero!_, por favor? Confieso que no lo entiendo en absoluto.


----------



## Elcanario

Cascar.
5. Intr. coloq. Morir. DRAE
"A cascarla" ~ "ve y muérete" ~ "espíchala" ~ "a criar malvas", etc.
La frase al original completo, menos usada, es "A cascarla a Ampuero" .

Ampuero era el apellido de una familia que regentaba un hospital a donde iban a parar todos los desahuciados hace ya mucho tiempo. O sea, literalmente, "ve y muérete allí donde van los desahuciados".
Esto es la explicación, normalmente solo se dice "a cascarla". Las mayor parte de las veces, en mi entorno al menos, se usa ya de modo jocoso.
Un saludo


----------



## Magazine

catrina said:


> ah OK, deja pienso!



Cati...¿eso qué quiere decir? 



Elcanario said:


> ¡A cascarla a Ampuero!





Estimado Dretagoto: Te felicito por este hilo tan acertado y divertido. Y por tu amabilidad en tus comentarios, no es tampoco tan normal como debería de ser.

También decirte, que la expresión que ha propuesto El amigo Canario, es la mar de divertida. Por aquí somos más brutos , _mucho más brutos, _la misma expresión la formulamos así:

*¡Vete a mamarla a Parla!*

(Please look up "mamar"  Parla is a neighbourhood of Madrid...we use it because it rhymes with "mamarla", no other special reason. )

Looking at the picture you added in post 16 and this translation, I would say it is quite exact 



Dretagoto said:


> Mil gracias, Magazine. Creo que una buena traducción en inglés británico sería *"sod off!*"



May be even piss off or fuck off...possibly too rude, but the above expressions in Spanish are also pretty strong to say the least.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

I'm sorry to say that almost all the answers to Detragoto's question have missed the point... None of such crude expressions conveys the speaker's ironical intention of showing himself as old fashioned or archaic, quite the contrary.


----------



## catrina

Magazine said:


> Cati...¿eso qué quiere decir?



Hola Magazine,
Es que estoy pensando si logro generar una buena alternativa y 'deja pienso' quiere decir como dame chance/un rato para pensarle


----------



## Dretagoto

Elcanario said:


> Esto es la explicación, normalmente solo se dice "a cascarla". Las mayor parte de las veces, en mi entorno al menos, se usa ya de modo jocoso.
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias, Elcanario, por tu ayuda, tu explicación y, sobretodo, tu tiempo: lo agradezco mucho, como con todos que se han tomado el tiempo para responderme.



Magazine said:


> Cati...¿eso qué quiere decir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimado Dretagoto: Te felicito por este hilo tan acertado y divertido. Y por tu amabilidad en tus comentarios, no es tampoco tan normal como debería de ser.
> 
> También decirte, que la expresión que ha propuesto El amigo Canario, es la mar de divertida. Por aquí somos más brutos , _mucho más brutos, _la misma expresión la formulamos así:
> 
> *¡Vete a mamarla a Parla!*
> 
> (Please look up "mamar"  Parla is a neighbourhood of Madrid...we use it because it rhymes with "mamarla", no other special reason. )
> 
> Looking at the picture you added in post 16 and this translation, I would say it is quite exact
> 
> 
> 
> May be even piss off or fuck off...possibly too rude, but the above expressions in Spanish are also pretty strong to say the least.



Muchas gracias, Magazine, por tus palabras y tu sugerencia (y por el matiz de _hacer puñetas_ ).



VIXXXTOR said:


> I'm sorry to say that almost all the answers to Detragoto's question have missed the point... None of such crude expressions conveys the speaker's ironical intention of showing himself as old fashioned or archaic, quite the contrary.



¿De verdad? I confess I was a little concerned about this (though of course I hugely appreciate all of the responses) because I don't have a strong enough grasp of Spanish yet to know for certain if these captured the sense of what I wanted, and I'm certainly nowhere near fluent enough to translate my English original well.

Perhaps I made a mistake of posting that picture. Grampa Simpson in that image is a prime example of the original usage - the crotchety old geezer shouting at all these disrespectful young folk - but not the ironic use.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

VIXXXTOR said:


> Por cierto, el pasto es la hierba que come el ganado, no la que crece en un jardín.


Hola.
En Argentina, al menos, esto no es así.
Todo el mundo dice "el pasto del jardín" -en frases, por ejemplo, como: "Voy a cortar el pasto del jardín".


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Montano76 said:


> What do you mean?





Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Hola.
> En Argentina, al menos, esto no es así.
> Todo el mundo dice "el pasto del jardín" -en frases, por ejemplo, como: "Voy a cortar el pasto del jardín".


De acuerdo, no lo sabía. En España es como escribí.


----------



## catrina

yo todavía no me doy por vencida

se me ocurren opciones pero o les falta lo gruñis o les falta lo simpático o el burlarse de uno mismo, jejejeje


----------



## Dretagoto

Aprecio que sigas intentando, catrina.

It's so frustrating, isn't it, when you are sure that you can find, or know, the right word or phrase but it just won't come?


----------



## catrina

Dretagoto said:


> Aprecio que sigas intentando, catrina.
> 
> It's so frustrating, isn't it, when you are sure that you can find, or know, the right word or phrase but it just won't come?



exacto!!! hay que echarse unos mezcales pa'inspirarse


----------



## Dretagoto

catrina said:


> exacto!!! hay que echarse unos mezcales pa'inspirarse



Jajajaja. ¡Sí! Pero es un acto de equilibrio delicado: demasiados mezcales y no te acuerdas de nada.

(O los te inspiran a hacer algo completamente diferente...) Jejeje.


----------



## jilar

Dretagoto said:


> There is in English an idiom, *Get off (of) my lawn!*, (and on occasion *You kids get off my lawn!*). It dates to the mid-20th century, and at first was literal, when (elderly) homeowners would shout at (by context disrespectful) young people not to walk on their carefully manicured and cared-for grass, at a time when a well cared for lawn was a point of pride and a (relatively newly acquired) sign of prosperity.



Para eso, para decir que alguien (chiquillos normalmente) se vayan a otro sitio o lugar es usual decir:
-A jugar a otro sitio/lado.

No sólo si están jugando en su jardín, sino también si esos chicos juegan (y con sus juegos el adulto se ve molestado) en zona cercana a su casa.

Por ejemplo, imagina un patio común, de una comunidad de propietarios, donde los niños se ponen a jugar al fútbol. La portería está en una pared del edificio y, claro, todos los tiros o lanzamientos del balón intentando meter un gol que no pare el portero, acabarán estampados contra la pared.

Pues bien, podría salir cualquier vecino y decirles:
-¡A jugar a otro lado!
(Tanto por los balonazos en la pared como por la algarabía que forman en el patio)

En el sentido de:
Aquí no podéis jugar. Id a otro sitio donde no molestéis. (Al parque, por ejemplo, o cualquier lugar habilitado/diseñado para vuestros juegos)



Dretagoto said:


> It is now used ironically to show that the speaker is cognisant of the fact that they have expressed an opinion or exhibited a behaviour which makes them appear archaic, old-fashioned or out of touch.


El problemilla es que la frase anterior que te propongo, bajo mi experiencia, no tiene ese uso o sentido que aquí explicas. En fin, es una frase que podría decir cualquiera, normalmente adultos, eso sí, pero no exclusivamente vejestorios. Y menos se usa para bromear uno mismo (sugiriendo, como explicas sucede en inglés, que habla así para aparentar un lenguaje anticuado y bromear con sigo mismo)


Por otro lado, para ese matiz de que antes se hacían o eran mejor las cosas, al menos en España se podría decir:
-¡Ay! Si Franco levantase la cabeza.

Frase dicha con resignación.

(Viene a decir que en tiempos pasados, esto es, cuando Franco, por lo tanto literalmente hablaríamos de antes de 1975, mientras él gobernó, aplicado a este caso: los niños se comportaban mucho mejor, no eran tan irrespetuosos como lo son ahora)

A jóvenes de ahora, seguro que si mentas a Franco, piensan que son cosas de viejos. Mi generación es posterior a Franco, soy del 76. Para encontrar a esas personas que vivieron su gobierno hay que remontarse a la generación de mis padres y de mis abuelos.

En fin, parece que estamos ante un caso muy singular en inglés, difícil, sino imposible, de transmitir con la misma exactitud y simpleza en español.


----------



## jilar

Dretagoto said:


> 'm trying to think of a good way to illustrate this, but I confess I'm struggling. It's difficult because it's so common in English!  Déjame pensar en ello.


Si es tan común, sólo tienes que pensar en una situación donde sea típica esa expresión (y que incluya todos los sentidos o matices que anotas), y exponerla.

Como mi ejemplo del juego en el patio, niños alborotando, dando balonazos ...

Suerte


----------



## Dretagoto

jilar said:


> El problemilla es que la frase anterior que te propongo, bajo mi experiencia, no tiene ese uso o sentido que aquí explicas. En fin, es una frase que podría decir cualquiera, normalmente adultos, eso sí, pero no exclusivamente vejestorios. Y menos se usa para bromear uno mismo (sugiriendo, como explicas sucede en inglés, que habla así para aparentar un lenguaje anticuado y bromear con sigo mismo).



Sí, ese es el problema. Ya no es una frase "normal", como la que propones, que mucha de la gente podrían usar y, de hecho, se usa en el habla cotidiana. Solo puedo pensar en esta frase se usa, hoy en día, en el sentido irónico.

The angry "You damn kids get off my lawn!" has become "now, will you kids please get off my lawn?", said with a smirk.




jilar said:


> Si es tan común, sólo tienes que pensar en una situación donde sea típica esa expresión (y que incluya todos los sentidos o matices que anotas), y exponerla.
> 
> Como mi ejemplo del juego en el patio, niños alborotando, dando balonazos ...
> 
> Suerte



Gracias (y gracias por tu respuesta y por tu tiempo). Lo intentaré.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Yo no conozco ninguna frase hecha en español con ese sentido, pero insisto en que ciertas frases pueden funcionar si se pronuncian con el tono apropiado (excesivamente grave, enfadado y como de otra época). Por ejemplo:
- ¡Renacuajos insolentes!
- ¡En mis tiempos no pasaban estas cosas!
- ¡Se está perdiendo el respeto!
- ¡Esto es inadmisible/intolerable!
...y otras del mismo estilo. Si contienen alguna palabra en desuso, mejor que mejor.


----------



## Dretagoto

VIXXXTOR said:


> Yo no conozco ninguna frase hecha en español con ese sentido, pero insisto en que ciertas frases pueden funcionar si se pronuncian con el tono apropiado



Estoy de acuerdo: la pronuciación y el tono dan tal matiz.

Gracias por esas frases, VIXXXTOR.


----------

